# Wegman's or Target's canned food



## aliced (May 31, 2005)

Don’t all jump on me but I hate spending more than $ 1 for a 5 oz can of cat food. 
Wegman’s and Targets are the right price (and convenient) but I guess the price tells me that they are just Fancy Feast in a different can? 
Can anyone suggest a Wellness that isn’t Wellness price?


----------



## April0684 (Sep 5, 2010)

I can't really answer your first question because i am new at looking at ingredients and trying to understand which brand is better than the others.

I could be wrong but i doubt you will find a wellness quality food for under a dollar. I have been searching in the last few days all the stores around me tractor supply co, big lots, grocery store, and walmart. There are no pet stores in my area. The best quality can cat food i found out of those stores is called natural life. It probably isn't as good of quality as wellness but the ingredients look pretty healthy as opposed to the other low quality brands. I found it at walmart and one can was under a $1.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Do you have a Trader Joe's in your area? Their cat food cans are only 59 cents for a 5.5-ounce can, and according to the experts here on the Forum, is a high quality food. Unfortunately there's no such thing as ordering it online, so you'd have to have a Trader Joe's in your area. I just make a trip there once a month and stock up.


----------



## manekineko42 (Aug 30, 2010)

October said:


> Do you have a Trader Joe's in your area? Their cat food cans are only 59 cents for a 5.5-ounce can, and according to the experts here on the Forum, is a high quality food. Unfortunately there's no such thing as ordering it online, so you'd have to have a Trader Joe's in your area. I just make a trip there once a month and stock up.


Just be aware that Trader Joes canned cat food has brewer's rice and oat bran--not sure how much though, and it's a bit down the list, so probably not too terribly much. They also don't specify what type of animal liver they use--not sure how much that matters, though!

I wonder if it's better to serve premium dry (Wellness, evo, other) or Trader Joes canned? There's probably reasons for one or the other.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Here is the link where I originally asked about Trader Joe's food, complete with a list of ingredients:

http://www.catforum.com/forum/38-health-nutrition/118974-ever-tried-trader-joes-wet-food.html

Lisa commented that the brewer's yeast and rice were 6th and 7th on the list of ingredients, so it sounded okay. All I knew at the time was that it was the only wet food Murphy would eat, so I counted myself lucky that it was only 59 cents a can!


----------



## manekineko42 (Aug 30, 2010)

October said:


> Here is the link where I originally asked about Trader Joe's food, complete with a list of ingredients:
> 
> http://www.catforum.com/forum/38-health-nutrition/118974-ever-tried-trader-joes-wet-food.html
> 
> Lisa commented that the brewer's yeast and rice were 6th and 7th on the list of ingredients, so it sounded okay. All I knew at the time was that it was the only wet food Murphy would eat, so I counted myself lucky that it was only 59 cents a can!


Good to know! I'm currently in the process of switching Baxter to wet food and all he does is throw up Wellness CORE. I'm trying again next week, but if it's the same issue, I might give TJ's a try.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Trader Joe's food is a decent food, especially for the price. Way better than Iams, Science Diet and the like. The thing to keep in mind about Brewer's Rice and Oat Bran is that there is nothing bad about them...they're not high allergens. not carcinogenic etc. They just don't have a lot of nutrition in them and they're carbs, but when they're low on the ingredient list it's not a big deal as the amount is minimal. 

The animal liver only becomes an issue if you have a cat that is allergic to certain animal proteins as it may vary and you never know what will be used.

The one thing I'm unsure of is whether they use human grade ingredients and the quality controls and sourcing of ingredients. But that's a crap shoot with all but the best.


----------



## aliced (May 31, 2005)

And my problem with TJ's is that they don't much of a selection.


----------

